
Why Does Every Soccer Player Do This? - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/10/sports/world-cup/england-croatia-france-belgium.html
======
bausshf
That reaction is not limited to just Soccer or sports for that matter.

I often do it when making mistakes at work etc.

Didn't read the article, but that's figured that the conclusion will be
something similar.

